# CSV application : help completing BI1738 form



## Gwen974 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello and Happy New Year! 

We are a French couple about to move to South Africa. We "just" have to go through the work permit application processes and we do have some questions about the 1738 form. We hope you might be able to help us!

I was offered a 2 years job/mission for a French company in Johannesburg (VIE contract, a kind of International Business Program for Young Europeans) starting in March. I am therefore supposed to apply for a General Work Permit. My partner is accompanying me and he will apply for a Critical Skills Visa (French Language Specialist) to be able to work there.

He was married to a French woman and has divorced her and we have entered into a civil partnership in 2016. 

We were wondering what he is supposed to fill in section 1) Personal Details, regarding his "marital status". 

1) If we indicate "life partner", do we have to fill section 7) Particulars of any family/dépendants accompanying you? Or this part is just for "family reunification"/"relative's visa application"? Also, should we provide our civil union contract with a translation? 

2) If he indicates "Divorced", should he provide the legal documentation of his divorce or is it just in case of a divorce with a South-African Citizen? The person who is helping us with the CSV application told us that documentation related to the marital status (marriage certificate, divorce order, etc) were just necessary in case it was contracted with a South African person but I just want to be sure!  

Thank you very much for your help! We are very excited to join South Africa soon! 

Enjoy 2018 !

Gwen


----------



## Gwen974 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Help *

Anyone?


----------

